# Spell Check



## revmdn (Jul 2, 2009)

Do we have a spell check function on our posts? I don't see one, and could really use one. I'm a terrible speller. I'm on this other forum that has a spell check right next to the post button, it makes me feel smart. Can I has it, pleez?


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 2, 2009)

I use Google Chrome and Mozilla Firefox. Both of them come with a spell checker, built in. Let me guess, you use Internet Explorer!


----------



## revmdn (Jul 2, 2009)

Whatever Mac's Safari uses.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 2, 2009)

revmdn said:


> Whatever Mac's Safari uses.


You've got a mac? cool, i have one too, but you should download firefox(it's free) it's better.


----------



## revmdn (Jul 2, 2009)

I will absolutely look into it. I'm not real good with this computer stuff. I got this MacBook free with my credit card points.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 2, 2009)

Mac's are awesome, better than windows for me(IMO). firefox and camino are basicly the best for mac.

You can also put some grammar rules on the notes on the dashboard.


----------



## revmdn (Jul 2, 2009)

Just downloaded it. Thanks.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 2, 2009)

we really probably won't see it, unless Kat gets it for us, funny u said that, I just had to google "coronor"


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 2, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> we really probably won't see it, unless Kat gets it for us, funny u said that, I just had to google "coronor"


  

I use this: IE Spell. If you use Internet Explorer it's great. It's a small, free application you download. After you install it, you can right-click on any post or message you are writing (in any forum, email, web page, etc.), and it will give you the Spell Check option. Really easy... I love it!


----------



## bassist (Jul 3, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> I use this: IE Spell. If you use Internet Explorer it's great. It's a small, free application you download. After you install it, you can right-click on any post or message you are writing (in any forum, email, web page, etc.), and it will give you the Spell Check option. Really easy... I love it!


Exactly like firefox.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 3, 2009)

bassist said:


> Exactly like firefox.


which is better than explorer


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 3, 2009)

I've tried Firefox about 3 different times, and Google Chrome twice... but I can't help it, I still like and prefer IE!


----------



## d17oug18 (Jul 3, 2009)

IE is popup he1l, and there protection is horrible. Looks arent everything Kat lol.


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 3, 2009)

d17oug18 said:


> IE is popup he1l, and there protection is horrible. Looks arent everything Kat lol.


I don't get pop-ups... I have Zone Alarm Internet protection suite, and that takes care of most everything. It's not really the looks. I guess I'm just used to it, and it's much easier for me to use. Believe me, after hearing all of the negative things about IE over the years, I've tried to switch several different times. But I could never get used to them... I just didn't like Firefox or Google Chrome. I actually hated it when trying to learn and use them!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 3, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> I don't get pop-ups... I have Zone Alarm Internet protection suite, and that takes care of most everything. It's not really the looks. I guess I'm just used to it, and it's much easier for me to use. Believe me, after hearing all of the negative things about IE over the years, I've tried to switch several different times. But I could never get used to them... I just didn't like Firefox or Google Chrome. I actually hated it when trying to learn and use them!


I use Firefox as my default browser and Chrome for MantidForum, but you're right, Katt. A lot of older users, who have always used IE, prefer not to make the change. Can you even run Chrome on Windows 98?


----------



## Rick (Jul 3, 2009)

idol0mantis said:


> which is better than explorer


Based on what? I always get people telling me it is better but I fail to see how. I have both browsers because my wife likes firefox. I have tried it but can't see what makes it so much better. Tabbed browsing was the only thing it had I really liked but IE has that now too. I'm like Kat, I like IE.


----------



## agent A (Jul 4, 2009)

I usually hope my spelling is good


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 4, 2009)

I am too lazy to change, change is not good


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 4, 2009)

hahaha I love the way that one hits the other on the head, could stare at them all day....


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 4, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> hahaha I love the way that one hits the other on the head, could stare at them all day....


I like this one... hehe....


----------



## agent A (Jul 4, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> I like this one... hehe....


Ha ha ha ha soooo so so so so so so so so funny!!! :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 4, 2009)

So Kat, if I download it I can use it here?


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 5, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> So Kat, if I download it I can use it here?


Yeppers!! It's not spyware, adware, or anything like that either. Nice, small, simple program that does a great job... very handy. Once you download and install it, it will become available for use anywhere you type... on any website, email program, notepad or wordpad, anywhere! I believe the default configuration may add an extra bar or section to your IE toolbars... but you don't need that. I just configure it to not show any of that. All you need to do after installing, is right-click on the draft of anything you are writing and choose "Check Spelling." You'll see... it's simple and straightforward. If you have any problems, let me know and I'll try to help.  

PS.... I've used this program for years without problem. And obviously I love it!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 5, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Yeppers!! It's not spyware, adware, or anything like that either. Nice, small, simple program that does a great job... very handy. Once you download and install it, it will become available for use anywhere you type... on any website, email program, notepad or wordpad, anywhere! I believe the default configuration may add an extra bar or section to your IE toolbars... but you don't need that. I just configure it to not show any of that. All you need to do after installing, is right-click on the draft of anything you are writing and choose "Check Spelling." You'll see... it's simple and straightforward. If you have any problems, let me know and I'll try to help.  PS.... I've used this program for years without problem. And obviously I love it!


And I aways thuoght you wer a good speler! Din't no you cheeted! :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 5, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> And I aways thuoght you wer a good speler! Din't no you cheeted! :lol:


I am usually a good speller... but there are a few certain words I consistently have trouble with, no matter how many times I try to spell them right!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 5, 2009)

Uups! Dubble post!


----------

